# Baralla Vs. Picabaralla



## TraductoraPobleSec

M'agradaria saber com feu anar aquestes dues paraules: és que ara acabo de posar "baralla" en un text que tradueixo i m'he recordat de "picabaralla"; però és que a mi "picabaralla" em sona més a Telenotícies.

Què me'n dieu?


----------



## Dixie!

Ni idea, M., jo també ho he sentit sempre al telenotícies quan parlen de "picaraballa entre els polítics X i Y". I cada cop que ho sento em pregunto quina diferència hi ha entre baralla, discussió i picabaralla.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

No ho sé... Però a mi em fa la sensació que la "baralla" és més física...


----------



## Mph redux

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> No ho sé... Però a mi em fa la sensació que la "baralla" és més física...


Exactament. Jo penso igual. 
Per mi, una picabaralla és molt més suau, no s'arriba a les mans.


----------



## chics

Sense consultar diccionaris ni res... jo sempre entenc _picabaralla_ com un "pique", com una discussió, però sense cops de puny ni res físic. 
Però ara em feu dubtar. Serà perque només sento que ho fan els polítics, narrat pels dels telenotícies?


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Jo crec que en una picabaralla es discuteix i en una baralla ja s'arriba a les mans.

Salut petits!

Mei


----------



## RIU

Mei said:


> Hola,
> 
> Jo crec que en una picabaralla es discuteix i en una baralla ja s'arriba a les mans.
> 
> Salut petits!
> 
> Mei


 
Opino que va per aquí.


----------



## su123

Bones!!

Per a mi una baralla és una cosa seriosa, tant és si s'arriba a les mans com si nó. Una picabaralla és que un diu una cosa, l'altre la contesta i s'estan així, passant la pilota una a l'altre. És a dir, té un sentit com més de discussió que pas d'enfadar-se.


----------



## Tige

su123 said:


> Bones!!
> 
> Per a mi una baralla és una cosa seriosa, tant és si s'arriba a les mans com si nó. Una picabaralla és que un diu una cosa, l'altre la contesta i s'estan així, passant la pilota una a l'altre. És a dir, té un sentit com més de discussió que pas d'enfadar-se.


 
Estic d'acord amb aquesta idea... Estava pensant que una baralla no implica violència física necessàriament, perquè a vegades es diu d'una parella "s'han barallat" "estan barallats"...


----------

